# Easy listening



## inspectorD (Aug 12, 2010)

Sometimes I think we need something to listen to while we are reading through our DIY threads. 
So here is a start on tunes you like. Keep em clean, and no polkas...we don;t have time.:rofl:

Uncle Ted....after he shot my dog and ate it.[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pxoGnFIsjA]YouTube - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold Lyrics Full Song[/ame]

Enjoy, and start jammin at your own risk.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 13, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYEC4TZsy-Y]YouTube - Lou Reed - Perfect Day[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 24, 2010)

Another good daydream.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE&feature=related]YouTube - "Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## JudgeFurious (Aug 25, 2010)

Love Seven Bridges Road, for me its pretty much anything by Carlos Santana.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhxK2IOywVE]YouTube - Who's Gonna Save My Soul[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 25, 2010)

Did somabody zay San tan,aa!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HXGTgNGUPw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 31, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4]YouTube - Mad World - Gary Jules[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 30, 2010)

If you haven't been there or don't know about it, visit Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music. select who you want to hear and surf away.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 1, 2010)

I use my forty free hours in a week. I love pandora.


----------



## Miero (Nov 6, 2010)

I absolutely love this song, and it's ideal if you are paying attention to something, like reading on this forum, the song becames just background.
I usually listen to songs wihtout any lyrics when having another major activity.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgoAgYR4584]YouTube - The Flashbulb - Undiscovered Colors (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Jimbo56 (Nov 8, 2010)

I love Santana.. he is a guitar god!


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 24, 2010)

Just waitin for it to come back round on the guitar here....

Live from the group W bench in Cranberry junction>>>>
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_7C0QGkiVo]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie/Alice's Restaurant[/ame]

Click on the "watch on Youtube" if it tells you enabled not workin.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 24, 2010)

Love that song.


----------



## lily694 (Jan 20, 2011)

Miero said:


> I absolutely love this song, and it's ideal if you are paying attention to something, like reading on this forum, the song becames just background.
> I usually listen to songs wihtout any lyrics when having another major activity.
> 
> YouTube - The Flashbulb - Undiscovered Colors (Official Video)



never heard of this song before, but i like it


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfQDn5BU0bQ&feature=related]YouTube - Van Halen - Best Of Both Worlds[/ame]

back in the day...


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KkUeRPjc-Y]YouTube - Mumford & Sons - The Cave[/ame]

This has gotten pretty popular. I like it.


----------

